# Thunderbird Backup



## aaruni (Apr 10, 2014)

I will be upgrading my HDD and do not want to download all of my backed up email (3GB). Is there a way to back this all up except by taking a backup of ~/.thunderbird/*.default/Mail ? Like something which will produce a big dump, which can then be imported by thunderbird on the new install using the import tool.


----------



## paroh (Apr 11, 2014)

Taking the backup is a good option as when u install the stuff in ur new hard disk including thunder bird u need to just copy the thunder bird profile in the location. (This method will work 100% as i just done this)
Simply take the backup of this  
C:\Users\*your_user_name*\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird


----------



## aaruni (Apr 11, 2014)

k, thanks.


----------



## andcha (Apr 14, 2014)

Try MozBackup, this is one of the best tool for Thunderbird and Firefox backup.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 14, 2014)

Its over, its done. I just made a tarball of the .thunderbird folder.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

And I thought you were referring to the Royal Enfield Thunderbird.


----------

